# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  اعلم أن الزمان لا يثبت على حال

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في صيد الخاطر ص 118 :
*
*اعلم أن الزمان لا يثبت على حال كما قال عز وجل: " وتلكَ الأيامُ نداولها بينَ الناس " .
فتارة فقر، وتارة غنى، وتارة عز، وتارة ذل، وتارة يفرح الموالي، وتارة يشمت الأعادي.
فالسعيد من لازم أصلاً واحداً على كل حال، وهو تقوى الله عز وجل فإنه إن استغنى زانته، وإن افتقر فتحت له أبواب الصبر، وإن عوفي تمت النعمة عليه، وإن ابتلى حملته، ولا يضره إن نزل به الزمان أو صعد، أو أعراه أو أشبعه أو أجاعه.
لأن جميع تلك الأشياء تزول وتتغير والتقوى أصل السلامة حارس لا ينام...*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الله أكبر

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *
> قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في صيد الخاطر ص 118* *
> فالسعيد من لازم أصلاً واحداً على كل حال، وهو تقوى الله عز وجل فإنه إن استغنى زانته، وإن افتقر فتحت له أبواب الصبر، وإن عوفي تمت النعمة عليه، وإن ابتلى حملته، ولا يضره إن نزل به الزمان أو صعد، أو أعراه أو أشبعه أو أجاعه.
> لأن جميع تلك الأشياء تزول وتتغير والتقوى أصل السلامة حارس لا ينام...*


اللهم ارزقنا التقوى ، وارزقنا سعادة الدارين .
بارك الله فيكِ أم علي .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

آمين، وفيكِ بارك الله

----------

